
RIM Needs to Shut Up and Ship - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/16/dalrymple
======
latch
This isn't uncommon, but it's certainly annoying. Video card manufacturers got
so bad at "releasing" products which no one could buy for months, that most
respectable review sites simply refused to write anything about them. The
problem seems mostly solved in that market (for now).

I remember Microsoft announcing the Zune (I think) and making a Big Deal about
it being $X cheaper than the iPod touch. Problem is, by the time it shipped
some 9 months later (or so), Apple had cut the price. (Microsoft is
notoriously bad with this in general...anyone remember the years of WinFS
marketing speak?)

Marketing Driven Development?

------
code_duck
Why do blog posts by Gruber consisting of paltry quotes paired with single
lines of text make it onto HN's front page?

~~~
jbri
The original post is here: [http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/02/16/rim-needs-
to-shut-up-a...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/02/16/rim-needs-to-shut-up-
and-ship/)

Is HN so enamored with Gruber that we'll upvote what is essentially a retweet
onto the frontpage without any mention of the original?

~~~
czhiddy
For better or worse, Gruber posts usually have lively discussion threads on
HN. Hard to avoid the inevitable flame wars though...

------
brudgers
I'm surprised that Mr. Gruber patience with RIM is so limited (six months,
really?) given that he was anticipating the iPad's immanent release as early
as November 2007.

<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2007/11/07/asus>

~~~
czhiddy
I wasn't aware that Apple announced the iPad in 2007.

